# A



## gateway404error (Feb 15, 2016)

Aaa


----------



## snowbear (Feb 15, 2016)

Gimp is free.


----------



## KmH (Feb 15, 2016)

"You get what you pay for."

If it's free why would you be surprised at sluggish, limited or doesn't work very well, if at all?

Back in the day I used FastStone Photo Resizer - Powerful Image Converter/Resizer often.
It not only does a good job of resizing you can add a watermark too.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 15, 2016)

iWatermark

PhotoBulk

Visual Watermark Free


----------



## Dikkie (Feb 15, 2016)

If you need a macro script for just one, a few or even tons of images, to create a watermark as just text, with your name or something else? This is your script!
Avoid expensive Photoshop, get Gimp for free!

*Features*
- a text based watermark
- automatically aligned where you want (in this example: bottom right)
- totally modifiable
- in a separate layer
- written in scheme language
- works cross platform in Linux, Windows and Mac.

Link: BLVDi


----------



## KmH (Feb 15, 2016)

Note that Adobe's current $9.99 a month Photography program subscription includes boatloads more editing capability than what GIMP includes.

Adobe's Photography Program subscription includes the industry standard Raw converter (Adobe Camera Raw - ACR), an industry standard digital image _browser (Bridge)_, *and* an industry standard digital image _database management_ application (Lightroom). Both Photoshop CC 2015 and Lightroom CC 2015 have ACR. In Photoshop it is known as Camera Raw. In Lightroom it is known as the Develop module.

GIMP does not include a Raw converter, nor any kind of image management application.


----------



## Dikkie (Feb 16, 2016)

The TS asked for a FREE solution, software or website.

AFAIK, Adobe's Photoshop is not free, and gives you boatloads of whistles and bells the TS maybe not needs for adding his simple watermark?

A normal photo editing software is sufficient, and an additional RAW converter and database management application are totally different things you don't need for adding a watermark.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 16, 2016)

Raw converters are available from the camera manufacturer for free - either with the camera or as a download.

We don't know the OP's ultimate goal (print sales, social media sharing or something in the middle) so gimp may be as good a possibility as anything.  If the OP tries it and decides it isn't what's needed, the only thing lost is some time.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 16, 2016)

Keep in mind that for those of us who have been around here for a while, we are aware that the word "free" has had many various meanings.  Every thing from.........

Free to.....
Shareware/free, to..... 
"Can some one let me have their Key code for ..... cause I want to try it/I don't have the money right now" to..... 
"Does someone have a crack for this program.....so I can get it for free.  The program companies are a rip off, they are making enough money as it is."

We are also aware that free is what everyone wants always, but in the long run most end up paying for what they need.  Most of those programs have free trial periods.  

Apparently the OP isn't that interested in what they say they want.  I posted 3 FREE programs others have posted and yet no response from the OP.


----------



## Dikkie (Feb 17, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Apparently the OP isn't that interested in what they say they want.  I posted 3 FREE programs others have posted and yet no response from the OP.


I suppose the OP is on vacation somewhere.

Will return in a few days with radiant photos to show off


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2016)

Dikkie said:


> The TS asked for a FREE solution, . . ..


Today, $9.99 (Adobe Photography subscription) is a lot closer to free than it was when I graduated high school in 1969.
Plus the OP may not have been aware the Adobe Photography subscription is so affordable.

Anyone that can re-purpose $0.33 a day from their monthly budget can easily afford a $10 a month subscription.


----------

